#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Περίθαλψη

## mixanikos123

Καλησπέρα,
Φίλος, πολιτικός μηχανικός του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με οφειλές προς το ταμείο (πρίν το 2011) δεν έχει βιβλιάριο υγείας. Περιμένει να πάρει σύνταξη, όμως έχει προκύψει πρόβλημα υγείας και το βιβλιάριο πρέπει να βγεί για να καλύψει αναλώσιμα μετά από βαριά επέμβαση στο νοσοκομείο. Τι μπορεί να κάνει; Ούτε με τον νέο νόμο σαν ανασφάλιστος με ΑΜΚΑ (εφόσον έχει οφειλές πρίν το 2011), ούτε εοπυυ εφόσον δεν έχει διαγραφεί από τεε/τσμέδε. Καμία ιδέα, πρόταση; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει πλέον τηλεφωνική (210.3740272) και ηλεκτρονική (helpdesk@tsmede.gr) εξυπηρέτηση.
Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους για να έχεις έγκυρη απάντηση και αν επιθυμείς μπορείς να την αναδημοσιεύσεις εδώ προς ενημέρωση των συναδέλφων μηχανικών που τυχόν αντιμετωπίσουν την ίδια κατάσταση.

----------

